Ask HN: How many books do you read a year? - misframer
======
mabub24
A kindle has made me read vastly more non-fiction than I used to. I still get
in some fiction, but when I was a kid I read a novel a week. Alas, I do not
get out to the library enough.

I'd say I finish 50+ books a year, with a ratio of 60:40 the majority being
non-fiction. Anything around 300 pages can easily be read in a week or less.
Longer stuff (600-900 pages) I take more time on but approach episodically. I
read multiple books at a time and I dip in and out of books to take short
breaks from the density and to enjoy serendipity when ideas between different
books overlap.

The quality of the prose effects novels more because I feel like I can
overlook non-fiction prose quality for the most part (however, there are
standouts, like David McCullough, where their prose is as fascinating as their
topic). I'm working to get more fiction in again. Recently, I've found there
are more novels on my radar than non-fiction books.

------
sotojuan
20-30. I read for fun and to learn about things I like. Never understood the
HN/blogger obsession with cramming 100 self help/business books into their
brain every year.

------
mindcrime
It varies depending on what I'm reading and how busy I am. I've had years
where I read 50+ books, but mostly novels. This year I set a goal of 75 books,
but I've been reading mostly denser, slower-going stuff, and I'm only at about
20 for the year so far.

------
demygale
20-30 mostly poetry, novels, and light non-fiction. I don't "count" a book as
read unless I read the whole thing cover to cover. There are probably another
10-15 books I graze but never finish.

------
seren
I used to hover around 30-40, now I am more busy or wasting my time, so I am
around 15.

Which made me think that, assuming that live another 50 years, at that rate,
that is only 750 books left. Which is kinda sad.

------
owebmaster
Usually around 30-40, but this year after I discovered chinese novels I think
I already doubled it.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Approximately 20. Usually 1-2 a month on Kindle, all non-fiction.

